# Gallery of Mr. Olympia winners



## hhajdo (May 29, 2001)

Over 1000 photos (400 photos of Arnold)...
http://www.averi.hr/mro/


----------



## Arnold (May 29, 2001)

Nice site! I will be "stealing" your pics now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## nikki (Jun 1, 2001)

Great site!  Out of all the Mr. Olympia's who do people remember the most?  Of course, Arnold!  He is the man!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 2, 2001)

Classic picture! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## hhajdo (Jul 23, 2001)

I've added some more pics.
There are now 500 photos of Arnold and 450
pics of Ronnie.
I hope you'll like it ...


----------



## gopro (Jul 24, 2001)

What a great site.I will be there quite a bit.No more searching for pics to use as wallpaper.Thanks!

------------------
symmetry over size


----------



## helga (Jul 24, 2001)

hi hhajdo... GREAT site. I love the Arnie collection. There is a pic of him from Pumping Iron I have been tryint to find a copy of. He is looking at himself in a locker room(?) mirror making a bicep pose with a delightful smirk on his face like he knows something really funny no one else does. Do you know which one? I did not see it on your site. Do you know where I could find it?


----------



## hhajdo (Jul 30, 2001)

Thx for your kind words...
Helga, I haven't seen Pumping Iron so I'm
not sure which photo are you talking about.
Could it be this one?




Here are two links from which you can download 2 mpegs from Pumping Iron:

http://www.siscom.net/~axxis/pumping1.mpg 
and
http://www.siscom.net/~axxis/pumping2.mpg


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hhajdo *_
> Over 1000 photos (400 photos of Arnold)...
> http://www.averi.hr/mro/


Didn't work for me


----------



## plouffe (Jan 30, 2004)

Same here, owell.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2004)

did you notice that this thread is almost 2 years old?

many sites come and go...


----------



## Mudge (Jan 30, 2004)

I was wondering what Hhajdo was doing here


----------



## Rissole (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> did you notice that this thread is almost 2 years old?
> 
> many sites come and go...


  How'd it get bumped.....


----------

